# gold chocolate shrimp



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello, just want to share pictures( sorry for terrible quality) of my shrimp, I think it's beautiful .

Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Better close-up pictures than I could ever take. Nice shrimp.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful shrimp!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful shrimp


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

is it cross breed from golden bee and paint fire


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

thats very interesting. its a crossbreed rite?


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, it could be a crossbreeding. I don't know exactly who were the parents.
I found another one ! full of eggs


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I got a couple of these from PJ's in Richmond about a month ago and they seem to berry up a lot faster than either my cherries or PFR. Are yours as active as mine?


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know. They are in 55 gallon full of plants tank . I can't see them very often .


----------

